# Syncing accounts only while charging?



## Koneesha (Jun 14, 2011)

I am on CM9, and 8 19 build by angel, and i was wondering if it was possible to force the phone to sync the accounts only while the phone is charging. I can't find this option, and I would like it to be automatic instead of having to turn account sync on and off every night. Is there is some way that would be great, but if not that's ok too. Thank you.


----------

